# Pacers & Mustaches



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So...what's the deal with that?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Diener's beard looks like pubes.

Maybe it's a good luck thing? We are on a two game win streak.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

It was Dunleavy's idea as a team thing. Not many agreed to do it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Better than that shaving heads incident of the 90's.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, definitely not as bad as Rik Smits going with the bald look. Unfortunately, I can't find a picture.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a solid mustache, always worked for Tom Selleck and Larry Bird


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Yeah, definitely not as bad as Rik Smits going with the bald look. Unfortunately, I can't find a picture.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Basel said:


>


Hideous...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Better than that shaving heads incident of the 90's.


Rik Smits bald is something I'd like to forget. He looked awful.


----------

